# How long after MLF to add Meta



## Donz (Oct 20, 2016)

How long after MLF begins do you guys add metabisulfite to barrel/carboy? I have read that meta can kill the bacteria but also that it is not good to leave wine unstable after transfer from primary fermenter to aging secondary.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 20, 2016)

You don't add meta until Mlf is done. That might be 2 months, might be 4. Keep it topped up well and don't worry.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 20, 2016)

I love the way that @cmason1957 is steady with that advice, which is correct, "It's done when it's done, keep it topped up and don't worry". He's right, but it's still a bit unsettling for me to go 3, 4, 5 months with no sulfite, but I've done it and haven't had any unwanted visitors to date, knock on wood. My Chileans just crossed the 4 month mark with no sulfite and I'm hating it, but staying the course.


----------



## Donz (Oct 20, 2016)

cmason1957 said:


> You don't add meta until Mlf is done. That might be 2 months, might be 4. Keep it topped up well and don't worry.


 
I guess same goes for co-inoculation? That is what I did this year and haven't checked if MLF is complete but it is still bubbling so probably not...


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 20, 2016)

Donz said:


> I guess same goes for co-inoculation? That is what I did this year and haven't checked if MLF is complete but it is still bubbling so probably not...



Test it, you might be surprised. I was when I tested one of mine the other day. It's showing done and pitched two weeks ago. The advantage, I've read of co-inoculation is that the environment is less harsh on the MLB, so I imagine it can complete quicker. But test and make sure!


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 20, 2016)

Johnd said:


> I love the way that @cmason1957 is steady with that advice, which is correct, "It's done when it's done, keep it topped up and don't worry". He's right, but it's still a bit unsettling for me to go 3, 4, 5 months with no sulfite, but I've done it and haven't had any unwanted visitors to date, knock on wood. My Chileans just crossed the 4 month mark with no sulfite and I'm hating it, but staying the course.



It is easy for me to be steady with what has always worked for me. Four years of making wine and about 20 times doing it this way. Always complete, I am always very aware of sanitation of anything touching the wine. But it always works.


----------

